# Constant stomach pain



## papagrizz (Sep 22, 2010)

Help please... I have had constant lower left abdominal pain for exactly one year. The pain at times makes it hard to stand up straight. I have had all the tests and a colonoscopy...all results negative. A heating pad helps some and lying on my back in a hot tub feels the best.I have a big appetite and I still want to eat, but this pain makes me avoid food. I get nauseus and have irregular bowel movements. I am a 47 y/o male who runs and is active. However, I am so sick of this constant pain.I have seen 2 Gastro doctors who only guess now. I am on Paxil (antidepressant which is supposed to do something) but nothing seems to help. I try to guess at "trigger" foods but that seems irregular as well. I know eating at chinese buffets (rice and veggies) seems to be tolerated the best.Does anyboy have anything like this and if anyone has any experience or help, I will be in your debt forever.Please have mercy and help me.Thanks


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

it's very hard to tell what is a trigger food when your stomach is damaged because every food you eat causes some discomfort untill your stomach is healed. but even so you should still get about 70-80% less gas with in just 3 days of eating the foods i eat that healed my stomach. and full healing should take about 3-6 months but each day it will get better here is my most updated and easiest to read list of foods that i eathttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128769-feeling-alone/scroll down till you see my post at that link.also here is another older post with some more useful info but it's a little confuseing to read.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/119213-cant-seem-to-be-able-to-enjoy-any-nice-food/my post is at the very bottom of page 1 and more on page 2 at that link.also if my diet fails then you can read all the information at this website it should help.http://www.biblelife.org/bowel.htmhope this helps take care


----------



## MNWILDMAN (Sep 25, 2010)

papagrizz said:


> Help please... I have had constant lower left abdominal pain for exactly one year. The pain at times makes it hard to stand up straight. I have had all the tests and a colonoscopy...all results negative. A heating pad helps some and lying on my back in a hot tub feels the best.I have a big appetite and I still want to eat, but this pain makes me avoid food. I get nauseus and have irregular bowel movements. I am a 47 y/o male who runs and is active. However, I am so sick of this constant pain.I have seen 2 Gastro doctors who only guess now. I am on Paxil (antidepressant which is supposed to do something) but nothing seems to help. I try to guess at "trigger" foods but that seems irregular as well. I know eating at chinese buffets (rice and veggies) seems to be tolerated the best.Does anyboy have anything like this and if anyone has any experience or help, I will be in your debt forever.Please have mercy and help me.BRAT food, its sucks but it helps, bananas,rice,applesauce,toast, thats all i can eat, and i love to eat im 250 and only 5"8Thanks


----------



## Greg W (Oct 2, 2010)

There is no way to tell you what is causing the problem. There are at least three possibilities. One -- you lost your ability to digest sugar, so you must avoid dairy and carbohydrates. This usually causes gas, inflamation, bloating, or fowl body odor. Two -- you are sensitive to some kind of protein -- like grain, beans, dairy, or something similar. This may cause alergies. Three -- you are sensitive to food toxins, like solanine in tomatos, potatoes, eggplant. I don't know how to find out, but you can. You need to try elimination diets until you find the cause(s). Wishing you well.


----------



## Greg W (Oct 2, 2010)

My symptoms were identical until I eliminated all wheat, oats, rye, and dairy, I seem to have some non-celiac sensitivity. Doctors were no help. I got osteoporosis from the constant digestive issues. Wishing you well.


----------



## kh12 (Sep 15, 2010)

[quote name='Greg W' timestamp='1286077461' post='808132']My symptoms were identical until I eliminated all wheat, oats, rye, and dairy, I seem to have some non-celiac sensitivity. Doctors were no help. I got osteoporosis from the constant digestive issues. Wishing you well.[/quote


----------

